# The pretty mammals of my city



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

I am not sure that some of these camel breeds are found anywhere else in the world, but they are absolutely adorable and I really like spending some time with them every year on these same days.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmmm. Looks like a Brahma cow to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't watch the video did you, dawg? There is a really weird looking goat. I've seen the same goat with some intentionally bred weirdness to it. Scary looking weirdness.

Janam is a city guy. He needs to get the opportunity we had. Dump the city and head for the country to surround himself with animals.


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

i would love to shift to country side and just be surrounded with animals. hopefully one fine day, i just might take the plunge and leave city for good 

and yes there are so many goats of different breeds here.


----------

